# Whole lot of questions



## wis bang (Aug 27, 2017)

After years in the shadows and riding in everyone's boat when asked, I took the bait and ended up with a 1993 Alumacraft crappie jon. with the molding remains of what appears to be the original carpet. Looks like it has been spending a lot of time in someone's driveway.

The original front mounted trolling motor was history, the wiring a tangle and I was gifted the e-bay find motor that never got put on...

The current owners admitted that the signs of good maintenance were from the former owner but I see good bones and a nice wide hull and the price was in my ballpark. It followed me home yesterday.

The gifted trolling motor is an Evinrude 45# thrust 24V monstrosity that I think I can use if it works!

Question No. 1, would my auto shop style battery charger be able to spin over the 24v motor enough that I could continue planning what's next. I'd like to find out if it works!

I know I could put a pair of batteries in the rear and send 24V up front.

Question No.2, Could I still take 12V off one battery for lights and accessories? Needing to recharge a third accessory battery would be extra work.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 28, 2017)

To test you could get a single 12v battery and tie it in series into your car battery temporarily to get 24v to test and see if it works. If it works, go ahead and get another one. And question 2, yes it's super easy to pull 12v off of one battery. However, keep in mind that this will discharge whichever battery they are tied into at a different rate and possibly lower overall lifespan of it. For my boat I ended up buying a 3rd, small tractor battery for my accessories, since currently my trolling motors are the only main power for my boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis bang (Aug 28, 2017)

My neighbor has a number of boats, maybe he has an extra battery or so. 

My initial plans are to have (4) circuits available, two for lights and the others unplanned. 

Night operations are not going to be a frequent option so I can start out with two batteries until I grow into a fish finder and or other items. 

Thanks.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah if you go led lights it'll be very minimal draw. So shouldn't be too bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis bang (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm bringing the TM to a bud's house to hook it to his two batteries for a test.

Now that I have torn down the interior I see that the rear seat is set up to house a battery. 

I will install the two I need for the TM to the rear and mount the circuit breakers and switches for the lights, etc. near the rear seat until I'm ready to install a third battery inside that seat and switch over.

Now I need to patiently wait for the wire and stuff to arrive. 

Time to get the goo gone and clean up for the new carpet.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 30, 2017)

And it Works! 

Then I arrived home and the first box of electrical stuff from Del City arrived and the promise me the rest will arrive soon.


----------



## tomme boy (Sep 2, 2017)

Just because it worked on 24v does not mean that it is a 24v motor. Post a picture and maybe we can find out for you what it is


----------



## wis bang (Sep 2, 2017)

Evinrude 54# 24V according to the label


----------

